# Is this Anubias Nana Petite?



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying this (slightly pricey) anubias nana petite:









But it seems a bit large to me. Is it really "petite?" Other listings show small leaves on the plants.
The anubias nana I have is the same size. So if the one I'm being sold is petite, I don't really want to buy more of the same plant. And it means I have petite and didn't notice it haha.

Is it just a larger-leaf petite?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never owned an anubais nana petite but I have owned anubais nana and the leaves were never that small. My vote would be its a nana petite.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I think my plant might just be putting out small leaves because of low-light conditions.

Although the size definitely increased after I started dosing with excel.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

They look too big to be a petite :O some quick google image searches will bring up the actual size of petite


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

It is a petite. I bought my petites as high leaf count (instead of '5 leaves per a plant' cuttings which usually cost $5-7 for 5 leaves) prices range fr $25-35 for a long rhizome of petite. Lighting does not effect anubias leaf sizes-though new leaves can take a long time to grow for that long of a rhizome the far end would have full sized leaves.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The pette I've seen are much more compact and have leaves the size of my fingernail... am i thinking of something else?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

ao said:


> The pette I've seen are much more compact and have leaves the size of my fingernail... am i thinking of something else?


Depending on which nail petites can be larger than a finger nail (I have short nails), micro is smaller than a pinky nail. But first post's photo is not micro.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe that was it then


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Is petite the same as micro? Or does one have teensier leaves than the other?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> Is petite the same as micro? Or does one have teensier leaves than the other?


sizes
barterie> nana>petite>micro
if you recall math class > and < aims towards the larger # (or plant in this case)
I use to have a photo with size comparisons and a measuring tape but I can't find it now.

edit found it!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow, you have no idea how much confusion you have cleared up for me ! Thanks!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

those are fantastic photos, thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> Wow, you have no idea how much confusion you have cleared up for me ! Thanks!





InStitches said:


> those are fantastic photos, thanks!




Happy to help ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 10-12 Anubias nana 'petite' with biggest leaves being .25". There are 10-20 leaves on each rhizome (I recounted) and all came from one mother plant sold to me three years ago as Anubias nana 'petite.' I paid $50.00. Guess that was before 'micro' was added. ;-)

'Petite' used to be much smaller than what they are today.

Edit: Well....you learn something every day! According to Ken of Bama Plants I apparently have what is now called Anubias nana 'micro.' When I bought it 'micro' wasn't used; they were just 'petite'. It seems they are priced according to how many leaves per rhizome and VHTF. Go figure. And they're just floating happily in my tanks. :roll:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

nice XD I think what i want is the micro verson... or maybe all three sizes 

I'm hoping bama plants has a good selection of anubias again sometime soon... almost everything is sold out. I want to plant a new tank in the next few months.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh wow well I just found out that my nana is a petite. Haha! nice photos! 

there should be a plant sticky and this should be added!


----------



## Soriel (Jun 26, 2015)

The Petites are so cute!


----------

